# I am back...



## XxFaexX

I just wanted to say hey im back and sorry ive been away so long...

i notice that Dom hasnt shared the news so i will i guess! Well recently found im pregnant and i am suffering big time so havent had time or energy to get on here! Really hoping the sickness will pass very soon though!

Any tips for morning sickness would be very much appreciated!

Fae xx


----------



## SarahC

congratulations,hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SarahY

Congratulations!!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## dangermouse

congratulations,


----------



## XxFaexX

Thanks everyone!

Havent been sick today so thats a good sign  Have my 1st app with midwife tomorrow so gonna see if she has any tips for the loo hugging situation! lol maybe even hear lil 1s heartbeat!   

I am betting and double betting its a girl even though i want another little boy but dom wants another girlie! Im only 10 weeks 3 days so a while before we will be able to find out.

Any guesses on sex and names would be good  all a lil bit of fun 

Fae xx


----------



## Paul

Many congratulations to the both of you.

I predict a boy, and you will call him Isambard


----------



## XxFaexX

Paul thank you for saying boy i really want a boy but erm...really not 2 keen on the name! lol :lol:


----------



## Paul

Lol, I always planned to call my first born boy after Isambard Kingdom Brunel - bit of a hero of mine... might let you off with something like Oliver, Spencer or Luke - my backup choices!

Definately a boy though 

P


----------



## dangermouse

I like luke too...............


----------



## XxFaexX

I want something original and unusual i really like Raidon for a boy but dom says nooo!


----------



## Kage Davies

Kai!


----------



## XxFaexX

did u read my mind? Kai was 1 of the 1st names i said few weeks ago...guess what? Dom says no!


----------



## XxFaexX

Me and my friend have just said Jeff for a boy and Jeffina for a girl! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse

Kai is becoming very popular lately!
I like names that are spelt differant like... my daughters name is 'Eryn' it is usually spelt with an 'I'
My other daughter's second name is 'Jayne' usually spelt without the 'Y'

Girls names:
Ceira/Keira
Aleah
Naomi
Cara/Khara

Boys names:
Marc
Rohan
Rowan
Asher

Take a peek at this site 
http://bnf.drgreene.com/show.php?sm6tic ... ender=male


----------



## XxFaexX

Well we have got a long time to worry about it yet


----------



## XxFaexX

Well i had my 1st appointment with the booking in midwife to get my on the system and all that and all was fine and i have got my first scan on friday the 13th of all days....

So many people have been winding me up telling it might be twins and there is twins both sides and then the midwife says to me when i said how poorly ive been "oh it might be twins" help! having my scan on that day really isnt helping things! :lol:


----------



## Effy

Congrats!

I was never SICK sick when I was pregnant, just FELT sick...so lots of naps and not moving from the foetal position worked wonders. :lol: But I heard good things about 'Morningwell' from my baby boards/groups. It's music specifically 'designed' to help get rid of feelings of sickness. All the different pitches and tones which...Iunno...vibrate at a certain frequency or something. Sounded plausible anyway. I never actually found it for sale.

Apparantly, eating a digestive biscuit as SOON as you've woken up, before you even sit up, is a good way to get rid of it as well. I never did that, but rich teas get me feeling sane when I was up and about. =]

Names...I love names.  
I have lists and lists of names hanging around, but my daughter was 'Baby Girl Shaw' for a month after she was born, because no names suited her. :lol:

My favourite boy names are a bit...unliked...by everyone else, so I'll share! lol
Elvis, Bejor and Chiron. :? <3


----------



## XxFaexX

im not actually sick when i get up thats the problem...

Its later in the day around 3 in the afternoon,ive tried biscuits,crackers and only drinking water but baby doesnt like them! It should pass soon though touch wood im hoping as soon as i hit the 3 months stage!

Them names are erm...funky lol


----------



## Paul

I can't speak from personal experience, but ginger ale is supposed to be good for morning sickness - actually anything ginger should work.


----------



## Effy

Mm, I got told about ginger, too, but apparantly ginger nuts don't work...so wasn't about to go get anything else! :lol:

I wasn't bad in the mornings either! I think it's worse later in the day! ><
Yeah, hopefully it will pass soon. =]


----------



## SarahC

I used to get travel sick if I wasn't driving and I found ginger good.You can buy the tablets from herbal/health shops but obviously proper advice is needed in your case.


----------



## XxFaexX

Well thought id update everyone...

Had my 1st scan on friday and all seems ok but im a week less than my dates worked out so i have to go back for another on the 24th as baby was too piddly!

The morning sickness seems to be passing! very slowly though  ill get there im sure 

Fae x


----------



## XxFaexX

Well i had my 2nd scan this week and i am now 13 weeks today  only 27 weeks to go! lol...

All seems fine with the lil 1 and got some greats pics of he/she ( really thinking a she) has a real pretty little button nose which would look far to fem on a boy! anyway i shall try and get these pics up at some point!

fae x


----------



## sommy

Ahhh! Congratulations!! Do you know when he/she is due?


----------



## XxFaexX

i am due 2nd oct


----------



## sommy

Ooooh!! Exciting!!


----------



## SarahC

I like spike for a boy.


----------



## XxFaexX

i think dom would string me up if i called our son spike! :lol:

I had found the perfect name for a girl but doms having none of it


----------



## Angelmouse

Try a compremise (spelling?) We had 2 names 1 I liked & 1 Tim liked, I liked Olivia and he liked Erin for some reason I hated Erin but he didnt like Olivia, so we left it a while, I thought of ways to spell it differantly, Erin looked really boring to me so i tried it with a Y instead of an I, Eryn. So I said to Tim, Okay you can have Erin as long as we spell it with Y and her second name is Olivia. He agreed and that was that. Eryn Olivia which has a nice ring to it dont you think? So maybe you could have the name you like as a second & third name or something I'm sure Dom would settle for something like that. What names does he like? you could try to incorporate them all together, try them in different orders etc. Have fun!


----------



## XxFaexX

the only name he likes is ellouise! the name i wanted was Lacey-mae


----------



## XxFaexX

Ok so what does everyone think of the name Ellouise for a girl? usually spelt eloise so i have changed it slightly  this 1 is Doms fave btw


----------



## Paul

I like it, although Eloise is the more traditional spelling rather than the exception. I think it will be truncated to Ellie, which I also like... you have my approval! lol


----------



## XxFaexX

i was thinking lou-lou rather than ellie


----------



## Paul

You might want to think also of the Italian variant - Eloisa; which I find slightly more exotic.


----------



## XxFaexX

oh my think we have a mind reader on our hands! i just popped to get a drink and that popped into my head!

So ellouise or ellouisa?

We dont even know if its a girl or boy yet but ive got a feeling its a girl as i have 1 of each already!


----------



## ian

I like both but I think I prefer the original spelling Eloise/Eloisa, theres also Heloise although I also like Louisa or Luisa and they aren't very common. 
My favourite name for a girl is Sophia and for a boy maybe Felix.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

I like Elouise 

We picked out our girl name as soon as we started trying for our first (which was over a year ago now *sigh*) Anyway weve chosen Celina, meaning heavenly


----------



## XxFaexX

sorry its not happened for you yet hun


----------



## Effy

I love that name. ^_^
'Course, now, it reminds me of my cot....stupid cot names. :lol:

My daughter's called Elliot.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

XxFaexX said:


> sorry its not happened for you yet hun


Thanx loads :angel Well get there eventually!


----------



## elsamarie

Congratulations! I have just had my second little boy on 29th March - he arrived at 36 weeks in the end, despite trying to make an earlier appearance at 31 wks! (my first was born at 34 weeks so it was kind of anticipated!). We have named him Lucas Benjamin - I had a whole host of girls names (Megan, Mischa, Ruby, Scarlett) but was stuck on boys names. We was considering Oscar, I liked Noah but my hubby wasn't keen. Our first boy is called Joseph. 
As for sickness, dry toast is good or if you can't keep food down much try a horlicks or milky drink. People say ginger biscuits but I found I preferred blander food. Nearer the end of the pregnancy i suffered a lot with heartburn/indigestion - only things I could stomach was yoghurt, soup, cottage cheese, soggy cereal. I also got cravings for liquorice!
Good luck x


----------



## XxFaexX

Well i am now 15 weeks and 4 days and the sickness seems to have passed,it does make an appearance now and again but not half as bad!

Congrats on your little 1 

My oldest was 6 days late and holly my youngest tried coming at 33 weeks but it was stopped and had the steroids etc and after all that she was exactly a week late so no doubt this 1 will be late too!


----------



## sommy

Ah! The late babies! Aww! I was 10 days late, but my friend sophie in my class at school was born at 20 weeks! She's still kinda small now! lol


----------



## XxFaexX

blimey born at 20 weeks!

I dont want this 1 to be late as it causes them to be stressed and then they poo during last stages of pregnancy or during labour which is very dangerous  so im hoping they will induce me on my due date this time


----------



## sommy

I pooped, When I came out I was covered in it!!  
She said when she was born she could fit in her dads hand!


----------



## XxFaexX

its really not god for the baby,it can kill them if they inhale it 

Aww so teeny tiny


----------



## sommy

Oops, well i'm safe and sound!

My friend has a younger brother and he was born at 30 weeks, so a very early bunch!


----------



## sommy

Ooh! I juts found this picture on the net!!
http://lifepointe.typepad.com/travisjoh ... y_feet.jpg

SO CUTE


----------



## XxFaexX

well if 1 is late its said there is a much higher chance they will all be! my consultant told me babies must love my body which is why they hang in there so long lol :lol:


----------



## sommy

Ah! They must :lol: 
Warm, snuggly, constant suplly of food..... Who wouldn't :lol:


----------



## XxFaexX

:lol: then us poor women carrying them just want want them out so we can meet them!


----------



## sommy

:lol: :lol: True!
But they are so cute! I babysit my mums friends kids (joshua -3 Isaac 11 months) and isaac is only happy when you cover him with a blanket and hold him to your belly!!


----------



## XxFaexX

aww  i have a nearly 3 year old and a 16 month old...


----------



## sommy

Ah! for some reason 2-3 years is my fav age gap between siblings. I am wierd like that


----------



## XxFaexX

lol they are very much hard work though  be glad when jayden starts pre school in september :lol:


----------



## sommy

Ah! lol, bit of a rest! I like the name Jayden.got a name for the newcomer yet?


----------



## XxFaexX

yea we have jayden jack and holly mia so far and as for the new arrival we are still arguing it out lol will make a final decision once we know if its a boy or girl


----------



## sommy

:lol: well argue away!
You have very nice named kids!


----------



## elsamarie

Pleased the sickness is passing! I had the steroid injections and hormone drip to stop labour at 31wks with Lucas.Joseph was born at 33 wks weighing 4lb 15oz - it was like dressing a tiny doll, so fragile! They warned me that with first coming prematurely any others might! I don't carry them very well though, i am slim but have a small frame and rather than getting a bump baby seemed to be all up and in under my diagphram - it just felt from 30wks like there was no more room in there for them - the same with both!

I guess they are just like me - I can never wait and can be so impatient sometimes!

Everyone said i was so lucky as my first hardly cried, slept at night and was never sicky - i have now realised they were right! SLEEP DEPRIVATION!!!!!! Its worth every minute though.

I love the names of your children. Jacob / Jack / Joshua were names we liked for our first boy but for days he had no name - then we ended up with Joseph when the nurse in special baby care said that he 'looked like Joseph all wrapped up in a technicolour blanket'! So Joseph it was! 
Are you set whether you going to find out if boy / girl at next scan or wait and see???


----------



## XxFaexX

mine were great sleepers,both of them! very lucky i guess!

Jayden was born 6 days late weighing 7lb 14 and holly was born 7 days late weighing 7lb 10 so they are getting smaller lol i really want this 1 to be a lil bit smaller! I am hoping for a home birth this time as my last 2 were very very speedy which kinda panicked me and i want to enjoy this 1  I was 10 cms and pushing when i arrived at the hospital with jayden and 7cms and basically pushing when i arrived with holly so home birth is the best option i think although doms very worried he may have to deliver the baby himself as the midwife wont get here in time lol

Yes we are going to find out if its a boy or a girl but we are both convinced its a girl 

I am 4 months on friday so not too long to wait to find out


----------



## sommy

Good luck  
I hope this one is smaller for you :lol:


----------



## XxFaexX

lol thanks hun...

size doesnt matter though as long as he/she is nice and healthy


----------



## sommy

Chubby babies are always cutest! :love


----------



## XxFaexX

chubby babies are hard to pass! lol


----------



## sommy

:lol: :shock:  
I love the little fat rings they get around their elbows!!


----------



## Angelmouse

All mine have been chunky! And I'm only tiny :shock:


----------



## XxFaexX

lol aww yea eryn is a chunky chicken  jayden is skinny lil thing and holly is lil bit chunkier but not chunky chunky lol


----------



## Angelmouse

Eryn was 8lb 13 oz and she was not my biggest! I so wanted a teeny baby but it wasnt to be :roll: No more for us it has to be said, 2 in hospital 1 at home and one in the back of an ambulance, was supposed to have a home birth but there were no midwives on duty in our area! it took them half an hour to let us know and then they had the cheek to ask if Tim could drive me to hopital, NO WAY he said and told them to send an ambulance, 15 mins later it arrived that was me out that door as fast as I could hobble 15 mins later Eryn was born out side Redhill hospital, in total start to finish 1 hour! So no more kids if we did I'm convinced it would fly out :lol: :lol: All mine have got quicker at arriving, 6hrs, 4hrs, 2hrs, 1hr need I say more :lol: 
My fav birth was the home birth it was so relaxing not having to rush off to hospital and having to come back. Hospitals are so hectic and you cant sleep at all.
So I say Fae go for the home birth you wont regret it, as long as your midwife is happy with it then it should be fine


----------



## XxFaexX

Well im down as high risk pregnancy,under consultant and midwife as i had lots of problems with holly plus the poo'ing issue im not sure ill be allowed


----------



## Angelmouse

Oh what a shame, oh well better be safe than sorry eh?


----------



## XxFaexX

i shall still ask though...


----------



## XxFaexX

Well im now 17 weeks  only 3 weeks til the half way mark and just over 3 weeks til we find out sex


----------



## sommy

Ooh! Yay!!


----------



## XxFaexX

Now 19 weeks and had my 1st app with midwife today and all is well but im not allowed my home birth  

! more week then im half way yay!


----------



## Kage Davies

Aww, but yay!

*hugs*


----------



## XxFaexX

well im now half way and only 2 days til we find out the sex! :gwavebw


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Exciting!


----------



## XxFaexX

yes i am getting very excited now! ive convinced myself its a girl so im a little nervous they going to tell me its a boy lol but either way im not to fussed as long as its healthy


----------



## XxFaexX

Its a girly wirly


----------



## SarahY

That's fantastic, congratulations!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## XxFaexX

Thankyou


----------



## ian

Congratulations. You were right about the sex, your mothers intuition must have kicked in!


----------



## NaomiR

XxFaexX said:


> Its a girly wirly


that's brilliant news must be something in the air my friend at work also just found out she's having a girl


----------



## sommy

Caongratulations


----------



## XxFaexX

Well thought id give you all an update...

Im now 6 months! got my next scan in 6 weeks and cant wait to see her again


----------



## SarahC

that time went quick.Did you decide on a name?


----------



## julieszoo

I'm new here, so I'll say congratulations and hope you are not feeling too tired in this heat


----------



## SarahC

you have heat  lucky you.


----------



## julieszoo

Not this morning - yet. But it was glorious yesterday  Just remember how hot it got in 2006 when I was carrying my son, and the little sod stayed in nearly an extra week just to make me suffer more


----------



## sommy

XxFaexX said:


> Well thought id give you all an update...
> 
> Im now 6 months! got my next scan in 6 weeks and cant wait to see her again


Wow, time suuuuure flies!


----------



## XxFaexX

julieszoo said:


> Not this morning - yet. But it was glorious yesterday  Just remember how hot it got in 2006 when I was carrying my son, and the little sod stayed in nearly an extra week just to make me suffer more


My son was born end of july 2006 so i know that feeling only too well and he stayed in an extra 6 days too!

I am not suffering with the heat yet to be honest! I'm just very big for 6 months and getting heartburn already 

I shouldn't complain about anything really!

I have something called SUA so as long as shes doing well im happy 

Sarah yes it has gone quick!


----------



## XxFaexX

Well another update!

Shes growing well depsite the SUA and is measuring 2cms bigger! I have also been told if she carries on doing well i may be allowed my homebirth after all  My midwife has said she will stay on call all around my due date so im sure to get her! im so happy


----------



## julieszoo

Yay - that's great news - hope everything goes well for you


----------



## XxFaexX

Thankyou


----------



## XxFaexX

Well here i am now at 29 weeks and lil lady is engaged already! Alls well so far though and i have a scan next week to check cant wait!


----------



## Mark

Ive always liked the name Maisey/Maise or Maisie-Lee, Not seen many maiseys about lol


----------



## XxFaexX

I love it....always have but maisey was my 1st ever mouse which sadly died and i was absolutely heart broken  how sad lol


----------



## julieszoo

XxFaexX said:


> Well here i am now at 29 weeks and lil lady is engaged already! Alls well so far though and i have a scan next week to check cant wait!


LOL, better behaved then my son who was breech until 39 weeks+ and had to be physically turned. Boys are lazy  Post the scan pics please


----------



## XxFaexX

Well 11 weeks early is a little too early 2 be making her great entrance so im really really hoping she stays in for a while! my midwife said she can barely feel any of her head :?

I shall post old and new scan pics as ive already had 3 scans


----------



## XxFaexX

Well thought id update you all! You are probs fed up of hearing about my pregnancy! lol

Well im 34 weeks on Friday so not long left  have to have my 5th scan at 36 weeks as shes measuring small and due to my umbilical cord probs they have to keep a close eye on lil missy moo!  i also have to see my midwife weekly now which kinda sucks but like i said not long left! woohoo

And....drum roll please....she has a name!!! BUT im not going to share it with you all until she makes her appearance! lol :lol:


----------



## julieszoo

34 weeks already, how are you sleeping? Remember the bump getting in the way of everything... Scan pics - ahem


----------



## XxFaexX

34 weeks already i know! its flown this time as ive had holly and jayden to keep me occupied  im sleeping terrible but thats coz of heartburn and bad hips and leg cramps more than anything...shes 4/5ths engaged and has been for weeks and hasnt moved her bum from under my right ribs or her feet out of my left side for weeks either! its all good i cant wait to see her now


----------



## NaomiR

XxFaexX said:


> hasnt moved her bum from under my right ribs or her feet out of my left side for weeks either!


god I remember that SO WELL what a brilliant description and SO true :lol:

little one will be out soon enough then you'll (like me) want to pop her back in for some peace and quiet lol

try and get some rest now, I know it must be almost impossible with 2 other little ones but you need to invest into your sleep bank account


----------



## Jammy

Not long now i cant wait to meet her xx


----------

